# Cooking up a passel of pomegranates



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've made a pomegranate and rice salad. Check the internet, I don't remember just what I put in it. It was a number of years ago when I could get them for 25 cents each. Near $2.00 each now. That's a deal breaker for me. I think it had some lettuce and pecans in it or just pecans.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Festus Hagens. Passel.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This looks good - Turkey schnitzel with rocket & pomegranate salad recipe - BBC Good Food


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

i'd juice them because pomegranates are a lot of work. I wonder if you clean them well, if you can just crush the whole fruits to get out juice?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

$2.50 ea here so you have $90 worth. Yes a lot of work but great. I like the seeds in salads or simply to eat in a bowl.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> Festus Hagens. Passel.


I can't look this up because all the Search gives is Festus on Gunsmoke!


----------

